# Comodo Firewall Pro V3 Has Been Released



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Download For Free

What is New in CFP 3?
----------------------------
*NEW! Windows Vista and 64 bit OS support
NEW! Patent-pending Host Intrusion Prevention System(HIPS) a.k.a Defense+*

- Virtually Bulletproof protection against root-kits, inter-process memory injections, key-loggers and more;
- Authenticates the integrity of every program before allowing it to load into your computer’s memory;
- Alerts you every time an unknown or untrusted applications attempts to run or install;
- Blocks Viruses, Trojans and Spy-ware before they can ever get onto your system;
- Prevents unauthorized modification of critical operating system files and registry entries.
- Detects the significantly high percent of unknown malware with its advanced behavior heuiristics
*
NEW! Intuitive Graphical User Interface*

Summary screen gives an at-a-glance snapshot of your security settings;
Easy and quick navigation between each module of the firewall;
Simple point and click configuration – no steep learning curves;
New completely redesigned security rules interface - you can quickly set granular access rights and privileges on a global or per application. The firewall also contains pre-set policies and wizards that help simplify the rule setting process.

*NEW! ‘Training Mode’*

Introduced the leaning mode which enables the gamers as well as novice users to configure their firewalls easily

*IMPROVED! Reengineered Network Firewall Engine*

Comodo Firewall Pro has always offered the highest levels of perimeter security against inbound and outbound threats – meaning you get the strongest possible protection against hackers, malware and identity thieves. Now we’ve improved it again by adding new features such as Stealth Mode to make your PC completely invisible to opportunistic port scans; Wizard based auto-detection of trusted zones; Password protection of firewall settings; Diagnostics to analyze your system for potential conflicts with the firewall and much more.
*
IMPROVED! Security rules interface*

Version 3.0 gives offers more control over security settings than ever before. Users can quickly set granular internet access rights and privileges on a global or per application basis using the flexible and easy to understand GUI. This version also sees the introduction of pre-set security policies which allow you to deploy a sophisticated hierarchy of firewall rules with a couple of mouse clicks.


----------



## Desmodus (Nov 28, 2004)

so how does it stack up against other free firewalls/vista/xp firewall?


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

It is lighter on system resources, and adds HIPS and Anti-Malware through it's Defense+ Module. I just upgraded from the 2.4 version, and I love the latest version.
Comodo Firewall Pro v3 is a very good firewall.


----------



## Desmodus (Nov 28, 2004)

well it seems good so far, but i'm having trouble with AVG (free ed). the updater hangs on 'receive answer', but i've allowed any avg related instances that popped up.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

i used It at school. but in my opinion the new version is a bit to over protected.

but im happy with my Zonealarm at home


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm currently trying it out and it ain't too shabby. Defense+ though, while nice, unfortunately drives me absolutely batty sometimes. The more functions you enable in Defense+, the more popups you get. Don't get me wrong, I have far since gotten used to dealing with Personal Firewall popups (EDIT: _properly deal with_ - blindly accepting/denying these popups is a very bad habit), but Defense+, even when just set to "Average Protection", bugs you to no end. Even when apps are recognized as safe, it still bugs you.

Otherwise though, it seems to be rather nice.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

I will have to check out the new version. Have been using the older one for over a year with no problems.


----------

